# 2016 Art Thread



## moon (Jan 5, 2016)

The all new 2016 art thread!
Post your works in progress, sketches, finished artwork etc etc on this friendly supportive thread.

I'm currently on a painting ban until next weekend (as I have to complete some other stuff) but couldn't help sneaking in a practice drawing of some smoke that I wanted to make into the shape of some wings for a mixed media painting.
I've never painted smoke before and its really hard, but I started with a layer of water then layer of diluted white acrylic ink, then when this was dry, bolder paint strokes in a curly smoke pattern.


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Jan 5, 2016)

Good job, Moon, being the first in with art work.  I always admire your commitment to practicing your art.  I wish I had more of it.


----------



## wayward bob (Jan 6, 2016)

last of my altered book triptych done, here in progress:


----------



## moon (Jan 9, 2016)

A woman's back


----------



## moon (Jan 13, 2016)

A Bowie-esque image I made a while ago.. RIP


----------



## Fez909 (Jan 19, 2016)

Did a drawing for the first time in...err, over a decade the other day. Drew a friend for a laugh:






Made her look like a monster so tried again:






Realised I really enjoyed that so I went and bought some proper pencils tonight:


----------



## moon (Jan 20, 2016)

My painting isn't going very well at all, it was just a sketch for a lesson and the proportions etc are all wrong...but I will keep going with it..


----------



## felixthecat (Jan 22, 2016)

If im on sick leave I might as well be productive.
Flambouyant Flower


----------



## moon (Jan 25, 2016)

I tried to save my pink lady.. I need to work on hair etc...


----------



## Fez909 (Jan 26, 2016)

#4


----------



## Archimage (Feb 2, 2016)

A friend and I did this last Friday. We get drunk, and pass the paintings back and forth, until we are done. In this case, he drew it, and I painted. He then added a few touches to the painting after I was done.


----------



## wayward bob (Feb 9, 2016)

writing this here to get myself motivated to get off my arse. i had a folded book accepted for exhibition - they've asked us to send written info (that i've already missed the date for) and to post the work within the next week or so.

i need to get that written work sent *today*

eta: didn't manage yesterday but i've done it today and they got back to me to let me know it was okay, they'd not kicked me out for being late. thank fuck.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Feb 12, 2016)

moon kindly directed me to this thread (which I don't think I knew existed, or if I did I'd forgotten).

I've cracked the tablet out again after a couple of years of not using it. Taking the cue from this Gurney post I'm doing some high-contrast studies. Enjoying it so far, but keep wanting to add in extra range in values. On that note, I need to learn more about value in general. 

I scrap more than I finish, but these are my two favourites so far:


----------



## Archimage (Feb 19, 2016)

Not sure here, I was going for a cat..


----------



## Vintage Paw (Feb 22, 2016)

My values suck. Noses suck. Eyes suck. Clothes suck. Everything sucks


----------



## bimble (Feb 22, 2016)

^ love the colours.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Feb 22, 2016)

Thanks very much. I started out with a limited palette (Zorn + Viridian) but being in Photoshop colours, mixing and application don't work the same way as they do for oils, of course. So I started from that point, and colour picked from within that range. Even though I'm not happy with the range of values in the skin, all the colours hang together pretty well because I stuck reasonably closely to that limited palette throughout.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Feb 24, 2016)

If you squint (or close your eyes entirely) this is decent.

Happy with the colours, less so with their application. Messing around with weird old long strokes, which are nice but not when used for the whole painting  

And some bits are anatomically off. That will come with time. (I bloody hope so.)

 

It's exciting using interesting colours for shadows and points of interest, and so on. Starting out, there's the whole "create shadows by adding black" thing which ends up looking like muddy arse. Then you try colour picking from a photo instead, to get the colours accurate (since your eyes and brain play tricks on you), but it ends up looking flat. Boring. So now, adding a splodge of blue, a streak of bright red, a smear of orange, and having deep red shadows... it makes it so much more exciting. I guess you can use any colour as long as you maintain some kind of internal consistency, like cold/warm, etc... Fun fun.


----------



## wayward bob (Feb 28, 2016)

applications complete \o/ only 5 1/2 hours before the deadline


----------



## wayward bob (Feb 28, 2016)

loving your work vp  there's something that can't (ime) be taught and that's a point of view. and your drawings have that in spades (as do moon 's, imho)


----------



## moon (Mar 1, 2016)

I've mostly been working in my new art journal recently, it's very freeing to sketch out and paint random thoughts and ideas. This double page spread isn't finished yet, I still need to add text, but it was inspired by a visit to the cuttys ark in Greenwich and an earlier visit to the images of empire exhibition at the Tate.


----------



## ohmyliver (Mar 3, 2016)

I'm working on a small project.  Here's one of the better pictures from it.  It's done with children's crayons.


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Mar 4, 2016)

ohmyliver said:


> I'm working on a small project.  Here's one of the better pictures from it.  It's done with children's crayons.
> 
> 
> View attachment 84221



Elvis Porkley


----------



## ohmyliver (Mar 4, 2016)

not so much that, as a pig in a wig. I'm currently working on a goat in a boat.


----------



## Mumbles274 (Mar 4, 2016)

Vintage Paw said:


> My values suck. Noses suck. Eyes suck. Clothes suck. Everything sucks
> 
> View attachment 83747


There is an inner snob/nob in me that art can not be computer made but you prove me wrong. Amazing piece of work and your other one. Would be happy to have both hang on my wall. Again... Totally expressive and ace, nice one

My eldest Martha has her art exam next week and has been struggling tonight with some of her prep work so I have been trying to give her some tips that I use when drawing, think she feels a bit demoralised right now because I make it look easy to her, have been trying to explain Practice of technique, drawing what you see, not being precious and not being afraid to make imperfect drawings.. I did  quick charcoal sketch of her, one of the pics she is working from to try to show some technique and how to develope a sketch. I really need to do more art


----------



## Miss Caphat (Mar 4, 2016)

moon said:


> I tried to save my pink lady.. I need to work on hair etc...
> 
> View attachment 82632



cool. I love the watermark and am wondering how it's done.


----------



## Miss Caphat (Mar 4, 2016)

Mumbles274 said:


> There is an inner snob/nob in me that art can not be computer made but you prove me wrong. Amazing piece of work and your other one. Would be happy to have both hang on my wall. Again... Totally expressive and ace, nice one
> 
> My eldest Martha has her art exam next week and has been struggling tonight with some of her prep work so I have been trying to give her some tips that I use when drawing, think she feels a bit demoralised right now because I make it look easy to her, have been trying to explain Practice of technique, drawing what you see, not being precious and not being afraid to make imperfect drawings.. I did  quick charcoal sketch of her, one of the pics she is working from to try to show some technique and how to develope a sketch. I really need to do more art



intimate & expressive


----------



## Mumbles274 (Mar 4, 2016)

Aw thank you Miss Caphat


----------



## Miss Caphat (Mar 4, 2016)

Vintage Paw  you have me looking at tablets on amazon as we speak, awesome to see some more work from you. do you have any recommendations for tablets?


----------



## Vintage Paw (Mar 5, 2016)

I've got the old Wacom Intuos4 - now replaced by the IntuosPro I think. This gives some ideas of alternatives: Best Alternatives to Wacom Tablets - Designmodo - the Huion is a brand I see talked about a fair bit.

The main thing you need to look out for in terms of functionality is pen pressure sensitivity. 2048 is the one to aim for. That'll ensure your strokes can be lighter/harder and thinner/thicker more accurately.

I don't know if it's the same for all tablets, but certainly the Wacom range (in particular the one I've got) makes nibs wear down really, really fast. And replacement nibs are ridiculously expensive. You can, however, make your own cheaply and easily using trimmer nylon line. So don't be put off by that aspect of it.


----------



## moon (Mar 18, 2016)

Miss Caphat said:


> cool. I love the watermark and am wondering how it's done.


Now that I've finished another handmade book I'm finally out of my self imposed painting ban, phew. I can't wait to dip those brushes again 
The 'watermark' is in fact gloss gel medium applied through the stencil below, it dries clear so the watercolour paint below shows through, and it also acts as a resist to some of the paint applied on top, the consistency is quite thick so it also adds dimension.


----------



## wayward bob (Mar 18, 2016)

^ <3  x


----------



## moon (Mar 18, 2016)

I love looking at that stencil too, all those layers of gorgeous paint.. It gives me tingles..


----------



## killer b (Mar 22, 2016)

Last year I started a cassette label to release experimental music by friends - the latest release I'm really pleased with. Previously they were just cassettes in cases with nice cover art, this time I've been more ambitious: I've always wanted to do a multimedia magazine like Aspen, and while this isn't quite that, it's a move in that direction. The tape is in a box with a block print I made, poetry and writing by the artist and a mate of his, a sticker I also hand printed, and the tapes and boxes all have the info on them stamped in different colours in those rubber stamp lettering kits that we used to use in offices. I'm really pleased with how it's turned out.

















(more details here if you'd like to read about it)


----------



## felixthecat (Mar 23, 2016)

Orchids. I'm definitely in a tropical flower phase..


----------



## wayward bob (Mar 23, 2016)

killer b said:


> Last year I started a cassette label to release experimental music by friends - the latest release I'm really pleased with. Previously they were just cassettes in cases with nice cover art, this time I've been more ambitious: I've always wanted to do a multimedia magazine like Aspen, and while this isn't quite that, it's a move in that direction. The tape is in a box with a block print I made, poetry and writing by the artist and a mate of his, a sticker I also hand printed, and the tapes and boxes all have the info on them stamped in different colours in those rubber stamp lettering kits that we used to use in offices. I'm really pleased with how it's turned out.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Top work kb


----------



## Mumbles274 (Mar 27, 2016)

Portrait of a Dom I follow on instagram

Coloured pen on paper






lamb1979 in ropes

Charcoal on paper


----------



## Mumbles274 (Mar 28, 2016)

And another person I follow


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Apr 2, 2016)

Might take me a little time to upload the photo - I am in a locutorio listening to Stone Roses 

This is totally rubbish art. Police took my sketch and pens leaving me with just 30 Centimos and the clothes I wear. Improvisation! It is a 3D representation of the Alhambra. Made me €20 on the night. People seemed to be enjoying my humour, so I left it out for the night. Best, best, best of all was a mate came to me in the morning and gave me the €8 he found there whilst going home at night (I was ill and quit early, but €8 from nothing is a huge leap). Thank you Joe. Thank you Greg - it is always a pleasure.

Police are no fun ATM.



My mate Kai in the background.

Total 3D representation of the Alhambras in reality! You can get photos of the close-up details and everything without having to pay €18.

Fucking bargain art. Saved my arse for a day.

Dropping pots read 'cardboard', 'beer', 'food'. It worked. All from total rubbish art


----------



## wayward bob (Apr 3, 2016)

work in progress


----------



## 8115 (Apr 3, 2016)

wayward bob said:


> work in progress


Very eerie


----------



## Shirl (Apr 3, 2016)

There's some amazing art on this thread, I love it. I can neither draw nor paint anything decent


----------



## wayward bob (Apr 3, 2016)

Shirl said:


> There's some amazing art on this thread, I love it. I can neither draw nor paint anything decent


all you need is roadkill and a photocopier ime


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Apr 4, 2016)

I love this thread. It gives me comfort and hope.

Have an idea for fire art. Will video and post another time.


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Apr 4, 2016)

wayward bob said:


> all you need is roadkill and a photocopier ime



All you need is roadkill, a photocopier, _and the courage to try it_.


----------



## wayward bob (Apr 4, 2016)

courage?  i had latex gloves and a matchstick to move the feet. could just about manage to pick the wings up :shudder : (i'm minorly phobic)


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Apr 7, 2016)

wayward bob said:


> courage?  i had latex gloves and a matchstick to move the feet. could just about manage to pick the wings up :shudder : (i'm minorly phobic)



That's not the type of courage I was thinking. 

I was thinking along the lines of "the courage to try weird things and not feel afraid of being called 'weird'."  You weirdo.


----------



## Mumbles274 (Apr 9, 2016)

lamb1979






Sent from my E6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## wayward bob (Apr 14, 2016)

catalogue for my next show 

PRESCRIPTIONS


----------



## heinous seamus (Apr 21, 2016)

Here's a painting I've been working on. I'm quite pleased just to have done something to be honest. The arseholeing daffies died before I was anywhere near finished though


----------



## wayward bob (Apr 22, 2016)

sampling...





3 different techniques. planning to mix and match at least 2...


----------



## sheothebudworths (Apr 22, 2016)

God, those are beautiful, bob - soft, like moss, or like new spring growth on the last one <3 xxxx


----------



## wayward bob (Apr 26, 2016)

i'm not sure i realised what i was letting myself in for with this project. trying to get experimental techniques to look intentional is a massive pita. thing is - for technical reasons i have to do the writing side first. but *then* once i'm happy with them i have practically a single shot at getting the design on the *back* side right - it spans all the pages...

starting to feel the heat (lol) now, only 3 weeks left 

anyway, in where's wally style spot my work in my latest show. canterbury, i think


----------



## wayward bob (May 5, 2016)

i got a mail yesterday from the european space agency asking if they can include my moon book in an online selection of artworks inspired by the rosetta mission


----------



## Stanley Edwards (May 5, 2016)

I am a very proud man.

A very beautiful young friend gave me this as a leaving gift. Told her I would probably not return to Granada for a couple of years (probably).

 

I am going to fill it with sketches and ramblings as I make my way from mainland Spain to Vienna to Oslo to California and somewhere (not really a plan - I may go anywhere) and return the very cute little book (full of sketches and stuffs) when I next see her. Will post progress here.

In previous conversations I had told her I prefer working on neutral tone paper rather than white. It is a very beautiful little gift. A perfect travelling companion.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (May 6, 2016)

Started on the cute little book. Was going to use it solely for ideas for my next painting in the Evolution of a Goddess series, but decided to fill it with a bit of fun and laughs also. The perosn who gave me the gift is also a bit of an artist, so I will point her in the direction of U75 to see if she wants to participate here. Putting it all on my blog too, because my blog has gone a bit to boring recently.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (May 11, 2016)

Another sketch in the cute little book. It has been raining lots here (Malaga), so I have been spending time sketching scenes from bars.


----------



## wayward bob (May 11, 2016)

done


----------



## Pickman's model (May 11, 2016)




----------



## wayward bob (May 14, 2016)

new project beginnings...


----------



## killer b (May 17, 2016)

The last cassette I put out sold out during the launch event we did (we only did 30, but still...) - so it's on it's second pressing. 

I'm just about to put out the next tape - the whole box thing was good fun, but it was a whole load of work so I'm only going to be doing big luxe stuff like that every 6 months or so (also they're a good size, which increases postage from 90p to £3). I did find some boxes which are ideal though - have a look. 

I did a lino print for the front (based on some mid-century wallpaper I saw at an exhibition in Manchester the other week), and I made some stickers of the tape label logo to go in the case (to be stuck on pencil tins, guitars, whatever).

Think it looks pretty sweet.


----------



## killer b (May 17, 2016)

there's a sample track on soundcloud if you want to have a listen


----------



## camouflage (May 17, 2016)

Vintage Paw said:


> My values suck. Noses suck. Eyes suck. Clothes suck. Everything sucks
> 
> View attachment 83747



How DARE You!!!


----------



## camouflage (May 17, 2016)

Just discovered this thread (escaped my usual ruts as it were...) Some great stuff on here, glad I stumbled by.


----------



## wayward bob (May 18, 2016)

my current project is all based around found text. just found this


----------



## wayward bob (May 22, 2016)

playing with microfiche :thumbs :


----------



## terrythomas (May 22, 2016)

Einstein...


----------



## heinous seamus (May 25, 2016)

killer b said:


> The last cassette I put out sold out during the launch event we did (we only did 30, but still...) - so it's on it's second pressing.
> 
> I'm just about to put out the next tape - the whole box thing was good fun, but it was a whole load of work so I'm only going to be doing big luxe stuff like that every 6 months or so (also they're a good size, which increases postage from 90p to £3). I did find some boxes which are ideal though - have a look.
> 
> ...



This looks amazing and I want to sign to your label


----------



## killer b (May 25, 2016)

We got a great review in the quietus this morning  The Quietus | Features | Spool's Out | Spool's Out: Cassette Reviews For May With Tristan Bath


----------



## killer b (May 25, 2016)

(Pm me some music if you like seamus)


----------



## wayward bob (May 25, 2016)

press for my liverpool show: Giant paper Romeo and Juliet coming to Liverpool

and from esa's blog: Artistic tributes to the Rosetta mission


----------



## killer b (May 25, 2016)

Are you going to Liverpool for the show bob?


----------



## heinous seamus (May 25, 2016)

killer b said:


> (Pm me some music if you like seamus)



If only I actually had any


----------



## wayward bob (May 25, 2016)

killer b said:


> Are you going to Liverpool for the show bob?


yeah, there's a 2 day book fair in ?july? i'm bringing my stuff up for that :thumbs :


----------



## wayward bob (May 27, 2016)

yet again sheothebudworths to the rescue! 

work in progress...





that's two projects i owe you now  xxx


----------



## sheothebudworths (May 27, 2016)

Wonderful! <3
SO happy you were able to make use of them 
You know they would've just gone down the chute otherwise!  / 
Could you make use of any glass plate negatives? 
(I chucked a ton of those down the chute, too  - but I have more!   )


----------



## Stanley Edwards (May 29, 2016)

Nice story behind this.

I have been waiting for THE gig for over 18 months now. Here in Malaga it is OK. I survive day to day quite comfortably. Everybody likes me. Police leave me alone. Meet loads of cool people. But, it has been 18 months of day to day flirting with hard depression and stuff like that.

Yesterday evening I flipped because of the fucking football. "How the fuck can you people be so stupid? Your banks get bailed out to the tune of €40 Billion whilst La Liga owes €20 Billion". Families are being made homeless whilst Ronaldo et al are being paid Millions every fucking year.

Anyway. Some guy listened. Came over to me and talked. "I am mayor of such and such town, and I like to support the arts". 

Yay. The gig I needed came from a drunken rant!

Will finish this sketch for a very nice client. Then I have Mayor connection to sort my police compensation money, passport and everything. You just have to hang on in there - eventually it comes.

I can finally take a day of rest to consider the life of Belushi and many others. This is very important to me


----------



## xsunnysuex (May 29, 2016)

Vintage Paw said:


> My values suck. Noses suck. Eyes suck. Clothes suck. Everything sucks
> 
> View attachment 83747


This is just beautiful.  I really love this.   So wish I had this talent.


----------



## moon (Jun 8, 2016)

I made a whimsical illustration to ease myself back into painting after taking some time off because of stuff..
I have a whimsy illustration course starting soon, but have realised that this style is only part of what I am, so want to work on more expressive paintings too. I've started a large and dark gothic Ejina painting with this in mind, hopefully it will allow me to focus on new and different themes..


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Jun 8, 2016)

Glad to see you back, Miss moon.


----------



## moon (Jun 22, 2016)

I started a new thing, just adding layers for now


----------



## wayward bob (Jun 26, 2016)

new book starting to take shape


----------



## moon (Jun 28, 2016)

I added a face


----------



## moon (Jul 8, 2016)

I've started a new illustration course.. here is a sketch for an interpretation of 'A little mermaid'


----------



## moon (Jul 11, 2016)

Progress


----------



## moon (Jul 12, 2016)

The finished version, I preferred the pastel one above though.. will make another I think


----------



## felixthecat (Jul 12, 2016)

Tree frogs (again). I like tree frogs


----------



## moon (Jul 22, 2016)

Beauty and beast illustration sketch


----------



## moon (Jul 25, 2016)




----------



## Fez909 (Jul 26, 2016)

Had a little play with rotoscoping techniques - though I'm not sure it's technically rotoscoping if it's just a single image? Tracing, I guess.


----------



## heinous seamus (Jul 27, 2016)




----------



## heinous seamus (Jul 27, 2016)

Is there an easy way to get the background to print the same colour as the blank paper? (ie. so only the drawing prints, and not the mangy colour that's been picked up via me taking a photo of the drawing.)


----------



## Fez909 (Jul 27, 2016)

heinous seamus said:


> Is there an easy way to get the background to print the same colour as the blank paper? (ie. so only the drawing prints, and not the mangy colour that's been picked up via me taking a photo of the drawing.)


You could try erasing the background in Photoshop, but it will be tricky to get good results as you have a lot of fine lines. Another option would be to increase the contrast to make the whites whiter, and the lines darker.

Of course, all of this will change your art somewhat from how it really looks


----------



## Fez909 (Jul 27, 2016)

This any good?


----------



## heinous seamus (Jul 27, 2016)

Not bad but I actually found a function on photoshop that seems to have done the trick.

Convert to black-and-white> Newspaper


----------



## moon (Aug 24, 2016)

The beginnings of a new painting


----------



## Fez909 (Aug 24, 2016)

moon said:


> The beginnings of a new painting
> View attachment 91463


Your paintings always remind me of the playstation girl


----------



## moon (Aug 24, 2016)

LOL..  the eyes are too far apart and the chin too small?


----------



## camouflage (Sep 9, 2016)

moon said:


> The finished version, I preferred the pastel one above though.. will make another I think



Reminds me of Erika Badu...






Am I a crazy person?


----------



## moon (Oct 4, 2016)

Yay Life Book 2017 is open for registration, I didn't do it in 2016 but I miss Tam and the course so much that I will take it again (with new teachers and content) in 2017 YAY!!


----------



## heinous seamus (Oct 27, 2016)




----------



## moon (Oct 28, 2016)

heinous seamus love it!
I haven't been painting much this year due to 'environmental issues' but managed to do a bit more on my snow white painting


----------



## wayward bob (Oct 28, 2016)

i made lightboxes


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Oct 28, 2016)

wayward bob said:


> i made lightboxes



Awesome work!


----------



## Mumbles274 (Nov 12, 2016)

I did a sketch for a painting i want to to. With goache so will be a poster


----------



## Mumbles274 (Nov 13, 2016)

Colour sketch toward the same end


----------



## pengaleng (Nov 13, 2016)

well should have finished this by now, all I done is a couple more lines - just cant bloody focus atm - I havent really found a place I can work well yet 

I need to fucking sort my shit out - was posting on crafty thread but art is not craft is it, lads. - EVENTUALLY it'll be embroidered on calico in loads of different stitches and shades of chestnut to mimic henna on skin

that right ear is doing my nut, keep changing my mind


----------



## pengaleng (Nov 13, 2016)

moon said:


> heinous seamus love it!
> I haven't been painting much this year due to 'environmental issues' but managed to do a bit more on my snow white painting




I love your mark making


----------



## Clair De Lune (Nov 13, 2016)

This year art has been purely as therapy and to lift my spirits


----------



## Mumbles274 (Nov 13, 2016)

Love them! The fishing set is especially awesome


----------



## felixthecat (Nov 13, 2016)

Totoro


----------



## Fez909 (Nov 13, 2016)

Clair De Lune said:


> View attachment 95454


This reminds me a bit of Rob Ryan. But less twee


----------



## Clair De Lune (Nov 13, 2016)

Fez909 said:


> This reminds me a bit of Rob Ryan. But less twee


I thought I recognised the name. I bought one of his books once and then quickly gave it away to someone who I thought would like it more


----------



## moon (Nov 14, 2016)




----------



## killer b (Nov 17, 2016)

Here are some lino cuts I've done for cassette covers over the last few months:






I've also just finished another one, which is a two-colour print... I think it's worked out rather well, although I might use different colours for the final version.


----------



## Mumbles274 (Nov 20, 2016)

My great tits painting is in progress


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Nov 22, 2016)

Mumbles274 said:


> My great tits painting is in progress



Nice tits!


----------



## Mumbles274 (Nov 22, 2016)

Yuwipi Woman said:


> Nice tits!


Its like you know my reaaon for painting it! Just so people can comment as such!


----------



## Mumbles274 (Nov 25, 2016)

I just painted another Great Tit 

I've never actually tried to so anything like this before. Im not a fan of water colours but have been using those guache paints so thoughts id try something different






I've actually shocked myself. That took about 20 minutes or so. Don't know where that came from!


----------



## moon (Dec 6, 2016)

Sketch for my Ever After 2016 course - Sleeping Beauty


----------



## heinous seamus (Dec 6, 2016)

Does anyone know which type of paint would be best for painting on tiles? (I did try googling but I could only find results pertaining to doing up the bathroom.)


----------



## Miss Caphat (Dec 6, 2016)

heinous seamus said:


> Does anyone know which type of paint would be best for painting on tiles? (I did try googling but I could only find results pertaining to doing up the bathroom.)



depends on what the tiles are made of and whether they are glazed or not.


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Dec 6, 2016)

heinous seamus said:


> Does anyone know which type of paint would be best for painting on tiles? (I did try googling but I could only find results pertaining to doing up the bathroom.)



^Wot Miss Caphat said.

But, you might try:  Vitrea 160, glass paint, creative leisure, Pébéo

I've seen it used on pre-glazed ceramic ware.


----------



## moon (Dec 8, 2016)

I added colour


----------



## moon (Dec 12, 2016)




----------



## killer b (Dec 12, 2016)

killer b said:


> Last year I started a cassette label to release experimental music by friends - the latest release I'm really pleased with. Previously they were just cassettes in cases with nice cover art, this time I've been more ambitious: I've always wanted to do a multimedia magazine like Aspen, and while this isn't quite that, it's a move in that direction. The tape is in a box with a block print I made, poetry and writing by the artist and a mate of his, a sticker I also hand printed, and the tapes and boxes all have the info on them stamped in different colours in those rubber stamp lettering kits that we used to use in offices. I'm really pleased with how it's turned out.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Made the top ten tapes of the year in the quietus.  

The Quietus | Features | Spool's Out | Spool’s Out: The Top Tapes Of 2016 With Tristan Bath


----------



## moon (Dec 24, 2016)

My Tinkerbell illustration, merry Xmas to all on the art thread  xxx


----------



## Clair De Lune (Dec 31, 2016)




----------

